# Protein Synthesis using Testosterone - recalibrating the way I eat



## goesto11 (Aug 19, 2013)

2000-2100 cals a day (5'10", 172 @15% bf)
just started taking test @ 250mg a week
pre trt macro breakdown has very consistently been 40/30/30 p/c/f
sundays before the new training week I usually bump carbs to 40%

I weigh everything on a scale and record it in a meal journal.
I'm bumping to 2500 cals a week and I will adjust as needed for weight fluctuations, keeping it 500 above maintenance cals. 
I was thinking of bumping up to 250g of protein, roughly 1.5g per lb of bw and fill in the rest.
Is that enough protein to capitalize on that increased protein synth from test, or am I throwing my money away? I've got quite a bit of protein powder, but it sure ain't free. There's a lot of hispanic/oriental markets in my area so rice/beans is cheap.
Should I be aiming higher, maybe 1000+ over maint? I'm very active -- 2hr workouts 4 days a week, no car so I ride a bike everywhere...you get the idea
goal: 20 lbs muscle in 20 weeks. 
I need wisdom. Sock it to me gents.


----------



## DF (Aug 19, 2013)

It seems to me that 2000-2100 cals is a bit low.  Your goal of 20lbs of muscle in 20 weeks is a bit lofty on just trt dose of 250mg.  I'd move more toward a recomp goal of lowering fat & increasing muscle mass.  Don't worry about taking protein powder.  Focus on taking in real food and maybe a post workout shake. how much cardio are you doing in your 2 hour workout?


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 19, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> It seems to me that 2000-2100 cals is a bit low.  Your goal of 20lbs of muscle in 20 weeks is a bit lofty on just trt dose of 250mg.  I'd move more toward a recomp goal of lowering fat & increasing muscle mass.  Don't worry about taking protein powder.  Focus on taking in real food and maybe a post workout shake. how much cardio are you doing in your 2 hour workout?


2k cal was my recomp intake. 
So keeping protein @ 1-1.2g per lb of bw and the rest carbs/fats? 
I rope 3x a week for 25 mins. 10 min skill/warm-up then 15 rounds of 20 seconds all out sprinting followed by 40 seconds active rest (still jumping @120 rpm) 
maybe throw in some var or deca? this is my first cycle so I figured I would follow cashout's advice and try to keep it at bare minimum dosage to get results. I've read lots of guys putting on 12-15 lbs in 12 weeks.


----------



## DF (Aug 19, 2013)

Are you doing Trt or a cycle?


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 19, 2013)

trt @ 250mg e7d. my bad


----------



## DF (Aug 19, 2013)

goesto11 said:


> trt @ 250mg e7d. my bad



You can make great gains on a trt dose.  I would not add var ect... until you have your protocol down.  A protein intake at 1.5 is fine.  Your cardio plan looks good.  Don't get hung up on weight.  At a low dose your going to tend more to a recomp.  You will gain muscle & lose fat.  Take pics & measurements to gage your progress.


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 19, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> You can make great gains on a trt dose.  I would not add var ect... until you have your protocol down.  A protein intake at 1.5 is fine.  Your cardio plan looks good.  Don't get hung up on weight.  At a low dose your going to tend more to a recomp.  You will gain muscle & lose fat.  Take pics & measurements to gage your progress.



Thanks chief. 
In regards to the protein consumption: is it worth it in that I can expect to put on more muscle mass compared to a moderate protein intake (1-1.2g per lb)?


----------



## DF (Aug 19, 2013)

goesto11 said:


> Thanks chief.
> In regards to the protein consumption: is it worth it in that I can expect to put on more muscle mass compared to a moderate protein intake (1-1.2g per lb)?



You don't need to go crazy on the protein intake. Between 1-1.5g per lb is more than enough to grow.


----------



## TR90125 (Aug 20, 2013)

As I understand it, if you want muscle growth you need to add protein and carbs, not just protein.  Maybe get with Spongy/Helios and have them dial you in.  When I adjust my calories up or down most of the adjustment is in carbs.  Also, my carb intake varies based on my training days vs. off days as part of a carb cycle diet.

For reference, at 175 pounds and 5'9" my calories on recomp ranged from 2100 to 2396.  Protein intake was pretty consistent at 225-250 grams.  Carb intake on weight training days was as high as 250 and on days off as low as 50.  I am currently getting 2300 to 2800 calories.  Protein ranges from 275-300 and carbs range from 50 to 275.  On low carb days the decrease in carb calories if offset by an increase in fat cals.


----------

